# Kids Game Numbers??



## navycranes (May 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

navycranes said:


> .


I will have to say .. that after five years on this board ... reading 10 of thousands of posts .. that this was the most precise, succint, to the point (no pun intended) post I have ever read...

I honest to God wish more people had your knack for getting right to the point (once again - no pun intended!!)

Jolly Good...


----------



## navycranes (May 29, 2008)

Ghosty said:


> .


I will have to say .. that after five years on this board ... reading 10 of thousands of posts .. that this was the most precise, succint, to the point (no pun intended) post I have ever read...

I honest to God wish more people had your knack for getting right to the point (once again - no pun intended!!)

Jolly Good...









[/quote]

My post got accidently put in the wrong area. Since this forum does not alow me to delete posts I can only edit it and just remove all the text. If any mod's are reading this and would like to remove this post all together please do.


----------

